# Is the Net Profit the last consequence?



## JHenryV (21 September 2016)

In philosophy, there is a principle too much elementary: Doesn’t exist consequence without cause.

So, in this sense, is the net profit the last consequence of ALL the business management?
In other words, the net profit always will reflect if a company was administered good or bad?
Is possible a company have operational problems or financial or legal or whatever and continue to making a positive and growing net profit?
In other words, a company can have internal problems and these problems no reflect in the net profit?


----------

